# [SOLVED] uvesafb : "Out of Frequency"

## slackline

Recently after an emerge -uDN @world @system I seemed to loose my framebuffer and on booting I get a blank screen the the monitor reports "Out of Frequency".

I hadn't changed any settings in my kernel or command line options to the kernel, so I'm a little confused as to why this suddenly stopped.

I originally followed the guide at Gentoo Wiki : Framebuffer and have been using uvesafb with the following kernel options appended to the kernel

```

 # cat /etc/lilo.conf

lba32

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=30

default=2.6.31-ice

image=/boot/2.6.31-ice

  label=2.6.31-ice

  read-only

  root=/dev/sda2

  append="video=uvesafb:1280x1024@50:mtrr:3,ywrap"

```

dmesg shows that these options are being passed on, but they don't seem to be being used...

```

# dmesg | grep uvesa

[    0.000000] Command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.31-ice ro root=802 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@50:mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.31-ice ro root=802 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@50:mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.234882] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, BIOS-P/N@N5207, Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

[    0.316848] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

[    0.317029] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

[    0.317452] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.581151] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90005100000, using 14336k, total 14336k

```

...I thought the monitor limits were set by 'uvesafb:1280x1024@50' but it would appear not as the default refresh rate is being used.

Stumped on this so any insight/suggestions welcome.

Cheers

slack

----------

## causality

I believe this line contains a syntax error:

```
append="video=uvesafb:1280x1024@50:mtrr:3,ywrap"
```

After the "@50" it should be a comma instead of a colon, like this:

```
append="video=uvesafb:1280x1024@50,mtrr:3,ywrap"
```

Or maybe also specifying (what I assume to be) the BPP like this:

```
append="video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@50,mtrr:3,ywrap"
```

It seems you can also try leaving out the @50 (I assume that's the refresh rate?) like this and let the driver decide it:

```
append="video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap"
```

This is from the syntax I found at http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/.  Unfortunately I don't actually use the console framebuffer device at all so I am not really certain about this, but I'm hoping it might help.

----------

## huckabuck

I'm using grub, not LILO, but this is what mine looks like,

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-zen9 root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x720-32@60
```

----------

## slackline

 :Embarassed:  Cheers causality it was indeed a typo, I think I'd been playing around with different frequencies and it must have crept in then.   :Embarassed: 

Lesson (re-)learned, pay attention to detail   :Twisted Evil: 

Thanks again,

slack

----------

